# 2008 X3 auto - power loss/slip when up shift, code 2db7



## Nicolepa2008x3 (Mar 3, 2021)

117700 miles x3 auto seems to be slipping when auto shifting up. Lose a bit of power when it shifts and it revvs since gas is applied. Mimics being in park and revving engine. 

No lights except occasional 4x4. Not sure if traction control occasionally kicking in when not needed.

Mechanic said it read a 2DB7 code but can't find anything on it. Cleared but still does it. Code said *Driving speed control data transmission time limit reached. *Not sure if this is even related.

Is my transmission going?

Really appreciate any help, thoughts or suggestions as I can't even find that code online so wondering if mechanic provided wrong code.

Thanks


----------

